# My wife



## Travis F (Aug 12, 2010)

This isn't a recent shot but I thought I would share and ask for critique on it because I am still fairly new here.

Background - Wife modeling a swimsuit that her Aunt designed for a show on HGTV (television channel in the US). We took advantage of having the opportunity in Myrtle Beach SC to do some beach photos.







Thanks for looking,
Travis


----------



## kundalini (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautful model (wife) and nice swimsuit.

Only nits are the stray strands of hair from the left ear, masculine position of the left hand and the stance pronounces a bit of roll with her right inner thigh.  Okay, there is the shadow produced by her left arm also.  A tinge more head room wouldn't hurt either.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## illbowhunter (Aug 12, 2010)

The only thing I see wrong is the shadow from the left arm and the stray hair.


Oh and the fact that you only post one picture of your lovely wife. lol


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 12, 2010)

Um... is that, er, I mean to say, or ask, is her areola showing a bit? (photo left, her right) Nice pic though.


----------



## Travis F (Aug 13, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Um... is that, er, I mean to say, or ask, is her areola showing a bit? (photo left, her right) Nice pic though.


 
Nope, no off limits body parts are showing I can assure you. Thanks for taking a close look at the picture though LOL.

Travis


----------



## Travis F (Aug 13, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Beautful model (wife) and nice swimsuit.
> 
> Only nits are the stray strands of hair from the left ear, masculine position of the left hand and the stance pronounces a bit of roll with her right inner thigh. Okay, there is the shadow produced by her left arm also. A tinge more head room wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks for the comments.  I agree about the leg, I have hated that about this photo forever, maybe I should liquify it and try to push it in a little. I like everything else about it though so I have hung on to it. I actually used it for a mock up of an SI swimsuit magazine cover too. She had to give the suit back to her Aunt so I can't gawk at her it anymore . Rats, I think she looks great in it!

The hair was an issue, I agree, but not too much we could do about that. There was a tropical storm just off shore while we were shooting this.

Thanks again for the comments,
Travis


----------



## JClishe (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you posted pictures of her here before, or has she modeled for other sites? She looks really familiar.

Very nice photo BTW. What did you shoot it with? It's very sharp.


----------



## Travis F (Aug 13, 2010)

JClishe said:


> Have you posted pictures of her here before, or has she modeled for other sites? She looks really familiar.
> 
> Very nice photo BTW. What did you shoot it with? It's very sharp.


 
The only other photo of her posted here is in the landscape forum. I have posted this shot on another photography forum though. I don't think she does any modeling, hmmm I'm not the photographer anyway . Maybe I should ask when I get home from work! J/K

That was shot with a 40D and 70-200 f/2.8L with a flash on a bracket. Driving 800 miles, she wouldn't let me take my strobes, and stands, and.... Grrr, well you get the idea. 

I've got a few more on my smugmug that I might post up after work. She had to model three different swimsuits for her Aunt so I have plenty of photos. Maybe I'll post the SI swimsuit cover, the projects over now but I still like to get feedback in case I ever have to do another.

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## Travis F (Aug 13, 2010)

This is taking forever posting from my iPhone. I live in an area with no 3G service. Anyway, I kind of wanted to see if I could do this through the phone anyway. 

SI cover -


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 13, 2010)

Travis F said:


> This is taking forever posting from my iPhone. I live in an area with no 3G service. Anyway, I kind of wanted to see if I could do this through the phone anyway.
> 
> SI cover -




I like this eacesign:


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 13, 2010)

Travis F said:


> This is taking forever posting from my iPhone. I live in an area with no 3G service. Anyway, I kind of wanted to see if I could do this through the phone anyway.
> 
> SI cover -



You've beautiful wife who is in excellent shape and that's a wonderful photo. Lighting is perfect and so is shadowing.


----------



## yankeesex (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice stuff. I think style is pretty much good and dress is also non expose but attractive


----------

